# Got my own truck



## JohnN (May 24, 2013)

So the other day I went truck shopping, and finally bought my own truck.













 It's a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 with a 4.7L V8. Quad cab, long bed. 4x4. It's amazing how hard it was to find a truck that had everything I wanted. Anyway, I should get it Tuesday. More pictures then.


----------



## beendiggin (May 25, 2013)

Sweeeeet.  I can't wait to get a different truck.  Looks like a decent price on the window.


----------



## JohnN (May 25, 2013)

I didn't even pay that. Internet price was $6690, he went down to $6600-something + tax. It does have 145,000 miles though. I know I got a good deal on it, especially seeing how hard it is to find a quad cab long bed truck.


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## JohnN (May 25, 2013)

I just got an idea for an experiment. When I go to the Brick show, I should "borrow" everyone's bottles to see how many I can fit in the truck. And then just conveniently "forget" that I loaded my truck up when I leave.


----------



## mr.fred (May 25, 2013)

Nice ride and Good taste I might add[]~~Fred


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JohnN
> 
> I just got an idea for an experiment. When I go to the Brick show, I should "borrow" everyone's bottles to see how many I can fit in the truck. And then just conveniently "forget" that I loaded my truck up when I leave.


 Now I now which truck to put my "Paterson Bottles Rule!!" bumper sticker on...


----------



## Dugout (May 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JohnN
> 
> I just got an idea for an experiment. When I go to the Brick show, I should "borrow" everyone's bottles to see how many I can fit in the truck. And then just conveniently "forget" that I loaded my truck up when I leave.


 

 You may not have much of a truck left when they find you.


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2013)

Nice looking truck, John. It looks like the same color as mine, which is Bright Silver Metallic. I also had a lot of specific things that I wanted- Regular cab, long bed 2500 diesel 4x4 with a manual transmission and transfer case. I got all of that, plus the folding mirrors and cab clearance lights. My dealership guys found me one two states away, went and got it for me and had the tank full. After all of that, they gave me the truck for $6000 under retail. A good dealer makes the buying experience a lot more enjoyable.

 The 4.7 is a good engine. I see these trucks all the time, and have seen very few serious problems with them, even with well over 100K miles. I almost bought a 2006 Ram 1500 with the 4.7 and a 6-speed, but I really wanted a 2500 diesel. When I do the three-gallon oil change, I think of how much cheaper the 4.7 would have been to service [&:]  ~Jim


----------



## JohnN (May 25, 2013)

I really would have liked this truck:http://www.circledodgenewjersey.com/used/Dodge/2009-Dodge-Ram+2500-Brick+Town+NJ-184bcc6a0a0a00de00a167483eda96b0.htm, but it was a bit out of my price range. Would have been even better with a diesel.


----------



## JohnN (May 25, 2013)

Forgot to ask, what year is your truck?


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2013)

Mine is a 2011. This month makes two years I've had it, and I plan to keep it for at least another 20 []  ~Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (May 27, 2013)

Nice truck!  Fill it with some bottles real soon.

 PD


----------



## JohnN (May 27, 2013)

Next Sunday is the Brick bottle show, so I think I will make a good haul.


----------



## JohnN (May 28, 2013)

Took the truck home today. It was rainy, so these iPhone pictures didn't come out good. It is supposed to be nice tomorrow, so I will take better pictures with a real camera.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2013)

You already have muddy cat prints on it.[]


----------



## JohnN (May 28, 2013)

That cat is obsessed with climbing on vehicles. Every single car that has been here, she has climbed on.


----------



## glass man (May 29, 2013)

GLAD FOR YOU!!JAMIE


----------



## JohnN (May 29, 2013)

Thanks. I did some driving today, and averaged 10.3 mpg according to the truck computer.


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2013)

Nice truck, John. An SLT with nice seats and power goodies. It looks like it has been well cared for. Mine is the base ST- crank windows, manual locks and the clunky plastic door panels. Easy to clean, though- It's a work truck []

 Your fuel mileage average should get a bit better once you mix in some highway driving. A buddy of mine has an '04 1500 quad cab with the 4.7/auto and gets around 12-13 with mostly local driving.

 Believe it or not, my big diesel gives me 15-16 driving mostly local, and about 21 on a highway trip. I use the 6th gear (overdrive) as much as I can. The 2500s with the big Hemi gas V8 are GUZZLERS, I can understand why they sell a lot more 2500s with the diesel. ~Jim


----------



## JohnN (Jun 21, 2013)

Just an update, the other day I brought it into the shop to grease it up (turns out everything is sealed) and when it was up on the rack I noticed it had a busted leaf spring, and both sides were bent. So I took the springs out, and brought them to a place by me (rnhspring.com) and they replaced the broken leaf, re-arced the springs, and added a new leaf to each side. The back of my truck now sits up 3" higher than it did before. I'll get some new pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## epackage (Jun 21, 2013)

I've added a leaf to everyone of my vans to help with carrying extra weight, great idea...


----------



## JohnN (Jun 21, 2013)

I forgot to take a picture of the broken leaf spring when I got it out, so these pictures will have to do. Forgot to mention that even though I bought the truck as is, Circle Dodge agreed to pay 1/2 to get the springs fixed.


----------



## JohnN (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's some pictures of the truck with the new leaf springs. Forgot to mention that the red lines on the Sport badge were faded, so I touched them up with some model paint. I think it came out pretty good.


----------

